# Melonoma news



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Y'all.
Just a quickie update.
Today just as we were about to go off to our reserved 5* anniversary lunch for 55 years. We get a call from the dermo doc to visit asap. So an hour later we are in her surgery.

Apparently as the melanoma is cancerous we need to have a PET scan before surgery to check the spread. Our details have been sent to the cancer hospital at Caen and we now await the call or rendezvous to attend.
It's only after the scan we can undergo surgery and 2cm of flesh removed all round the scars on my leg.

So again it's a waiting game till the next appointment. Have cancelled the Portugal trip and notified our landlady of the problem and await her decisions about charges.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Ray. I hope they can sort you out quickly and completely.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Things are happening rapidly here Alan. Only six days since first visit to dermo doc and now await next move.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Not the best of news then. 

Rest assured my thoughts (and those of many others I am sure) are with you and Pru at this time.

Positive attitude mon brave, positive attitude !!!!!

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

****ty luck Ray and at Christmas. Fingers crossed it all goes well for you. Sounds like the French healthcare service are on the ball so best of luck getting it sorted. Dont worry. Your FC pals will cheer you up. Actually scrap that, they will probably just abuse you. Maybe thats just me, I dunno.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

B0llocks Ray, hope it gets sorted.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well

Actually Ray

Me and Albert are your best info

Over five years, countless metastasis is removed

Deep cuts , he’s had 7 or eight in his arm 

All lymph nodes removed in that arm 

Huge lymphedema, 

Which is now reversing , his body has decided to reverse it , so now he spends ages under a scan to monitor new pathways for research as it doesn’t happen

Well now it does 

His melonoma was so deep they weren't sure it was worth treating his prostate cancer

As he certainly wasn’t going to survive it

But he’s still here

And has just sorted out bowel cancer 

So Ray 

2cm of flesh around 

It’s peanuts babe

Alberts has that 5 or six times repeated on his arm, and it works ok 

You will be fine

What’s two cm between life and death 

Chin up, best foot forward 

Lots of love

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks all ya guys. 
Yes the French service has been very rapid so far and I'm feeling up beat. I can bear a hole in my leg and lots of appointments. It's only finding the various departments that are concerning me.??
I'm happy to be in their hands and the dermo doc is not only pretty but fills me with confidence.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You won’t have a hole Ray

Just a scar 

Take your eyes off that pretty Dermo doc 

Prue will make the hole in your leg feel like a scratch if you misbehave

Sandra


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray, Really sorry to hear of your problem.
At least you are getting quick response and good care.

My wife had a Melanoma 15 years ago just before we moved here treated in UK, it was also on her leg.
The medics had to have two attempts to clear it and she ended up losing a bit more than 2 cm but they got all of it and after skin graft apart from the scar which we call her shark bite nothing to show for it.

Interestingly, here they still monitor her with a thorough total body examination, now every year but up until a couple of years ago it was every 6 months, whereas in the UK they were happy to monitor initially and then effectively just said OK your fixed now off you go.

.


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

That’s super unlucky timing, Ray - but good news that it sounds as if everything possible is being done to bring about the required interventions quickly. I hope for a speedy and successful outcome for you.

Regards,
John


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Been there, done that as Sandra is well aware, it must be 18 years ago now and I still have not seen the scar across my back where they took it out twice.... initially 2cm then 5 which stretched the skin tight to say the least, so it all burst open the following night....

Also had "sentinel lymph node removal" after radio-techniceum examination - that gave me a second scar under my armpit but gave them some lymph node tissue to examine....

Fortunately unlike Albert's mine had not metastasised and so after frequent and repeated checkups over the next 5 years I was declared clear, after strong warnings about the importance yo get any changes checked rapidly.

I was lucky, the odd mole was picked up by my wife, who reported it to my GP who took one look and dclared all OK, THEN two years later it was raised again by my tame (?) nurse who would not take no for answer...... that resulted in the referral and start of the next multi year checks...

So, the outcome can be good you are in very good hands, although the "hands on" checks by the nurse over the next five years with the manhandling of bits of me that are normally not checked by anyone other than my tame nurse.......

So there are mixed feelings about the whole process, but the outcome was good.....


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry the news wasn't what we were all hoping for Ray, but glad that everything seems geared up to deal with it very quickly.

Have you rebooked your anniversary meal to cheer you up?! 

And Happy Anniversary - 55yrs is no mean feat! 

Pru's a Saint hahaha!!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wish I hadn't opened my Kindle until the morning to read this Raymond, but all other reports from members indicate your going to be fine, it will all be over soon and you can go to Portugal to do your convalescing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oi Jean. The clue to a long marriage is one half always having the last words. "Yes dear" seems to be them.

Thanks for the info Sandra, Dave an all. I just hope it is early days and can be treated asap. I was feeling pretty invincible at 78 and only been in hospital 20 years ago for hernia opp and 70 years ago for tonsils'. Listening and reading about many friends ailments and treatments made me feel happy and healthy up to now.

But now i'm in the 'system' and so far the treatment has been good and rapid I can only hope for the best. There are always those far worse off than me. 
Have finally cancelled all this winters vacation in Portugal as the apartment owner will need to re-let if possible. So Jan and Barry we can look forward to winter 2020 and start planning.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray

portugal can always wait as its not very nice here at the moment anyway 

that main thing is that you get it done and sorted

i has taken me about 5 mins to type this as the words keep jumbling up again 

think its a new laptop time but its funny as it is ok again now

keep warm


barry


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sending hugs and positive thoughts your way. It is good that you are "in the system". Just heard of a local lady's death from bone cancer following successful (?) treatment for breast cancer four years ago. She kept reporting pain in her shoulder and being given pain relief etc. Only when her arm broke being helped out of bed did things become apparent. Us oldies must learn to shout out loud when we are worried and make the over stretched health service take notice.

Happy Anniversary to you and Pru!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Pat and Barry.
Blue skies here at the moment so not all bad. Gonna have trouble fitting the 55th. celebration in now as more invites both sides of the Christmas goings on.
I tried to escape from it all but seems we are being sucked back in.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Pat and Barry.
> Blue skies here at the moment so not all bad. Gonna have trouble fitting the 55th. celebration in now as more invites both sides of the Christmas goings on.
> I tried to escape from it all but seems we are being sucked back in.
> 
> Ray.


There are two words in the English language that can cure it Raymond "No thanks" :smile2: I use them quite a lot.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Thanks all ya guys.
> Yes the French service has been very rapid so far and I'm feeling up beat. I can bear a hole in my leg and lots of appointments. It's only finding the various departments that are concerning me.??
> I'm happy to be in their hands and the dermo doc is not only pretty but fills me with confidence.
> 
> Ray.


Best wishes for a speedy operation and complete recovery 👍 from a fellow "Surburbiton" 🤔.

I occasionally see your posts on "Kingston upon Thames originals no fakes" and they make me smile.
.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brings back lots of comic memories of my 'youth' John. It was quite an adventurous time for kids then. Growing up in a tenement in Surbiton Park Terrace was a fun time.
I seem to remember you were near Kings Keep?

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Very close Ray. My parents lived in Princes Avenue, Tolworth. Kingsmead was just around the corner.

Yes, ours was a fabulous area to be raised, with so much going on.

I currently belong to a walking group in East Sussex, and it turns out that one of them was born the same day and a few feet from me in Kingston Hospital. We were later in the same class. He looks so much older these days. 🤔 😁
.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha yes they all look so much older don't they?
My school chum born a month earlier across the road from me went off to Kingston Grammar and a career in California. But we still keep in touch and visit. But now I don't want to fly any more it's Skype that most contact is made now.

Ray.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Sorry to hear your news, sound like they’re going to get it sorted quickly.
Best wishes
Nick


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

nickkdx said:


> Sorry to hear your news, sound like they're going to get it sorted quickly.
> Best wishes Nick


Yes thats what I thought up till today Nick. Just been informed one of the two scanners is 'down' and it might be Jan.13th. before I get seen now.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Proper care then. Good job. Ray will get the same.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear your bad news Ray but good to hear your treatment is progressing rapidly and you are managing to stay upbeat. I’ll keep everything crossed for you


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Worry is draining and so you need rest.

You may also need a diversion.

Only you will know which is best for you at any given time so play the card that suits you when it suits you. People will understand.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This Christmas lark is a big enough diversion Pat. I now cringe at everything Christmas as you just can't escape. Yes I'm a right humbug but always have been. I can see the folly of the whole 3 months build up to high street profits and landfill.
All progs on TV for weeks have been old dug up Christmas repeats and indoctrination. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray

we allways had to watch billy smarts circus at christmas on the tv and i hated that

but top of the pops was good

luckily i nowadays have access to my friends website and he has a lot of the latest movies hidden away in it that i have access to

we watched downton a couple of weeks ago and i do like a good action film, but always like to watch a disney animated film over the christmas days

keep warm

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Barry. And I now wonder why I went to so much trouble to be able to watch UK TV when in Portugal.??

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You are entitled to be "tired" any time you like.....


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray


I feel guilty that I did not open this thread earlier, but from the title I assumed it was another poster, till just now I saw that you were the OP.


I am sorry to hear the news and that the initial quick response from the Medics has now been delayed because of the scanner being down.


However a lot of posters have been responding with good news about the procedures so I hope that has given you confidence.


Naturally Basia and I send you our Best Wishes for a successful op or other treatment and wish you a speedy and complete recovery.


Pity about Portugal, but maybe you can sort somewhere out in the Spring when the Medics have finished with you.


All the Best.


Geoff and Basia.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Geoff.
I'm sure it will all be OK as soon as they can get me under the scanner. Thats the next step and Personally I'm not worried but all around me are.
Christmas and new year festivities are bound to delay things anyway.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No it wasn’t me Geoff

Sorry it delayed your response 

But Albert has had 14 ops on his arm to remove the original deep melonoma , which had already begun to fester and break down into the blood stream ,all lymph nodes and all metastasis 

And he’s still here

So that’s what I’m telling Ray, it’s a pain but hopefully in his case it’s a surface melanoma 

Caught early and a one off op , as others have posted 

He will be monitored 

Albert is monitored every three months and scanned every six months 

He hasn’t managed 5 years without a re occurrence yet 

But hey maybe one day

Happy Christmas 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thoughts and best wishes Ray. Your scanner appt isnt that far away. Luckily melanoma is a slow cancer. Looking forward to hearing positive news.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Rays scan today*

Hope the machine is in working order.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Jan. Today is only a head scan or I.R.M. to see if there 'anything' in there? Dye injected for a clearer view somehow. 
Luckily parking is easy in the Cherbourg hospitals. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, I guess it's gonna be a negative result then Ray!!!

I can't do smilies but you know me well enough to know that's a joke!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The results of Rays head scan are in.

:laughing8:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

That’s a bit harsh Barry, he’s not a Brexiteer you know!
,

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha ha, love it Baz.
Well that went well. Free parking, called in 30 mins before appointment, 20 mins lay down and apparently some dye pumped in but never felt a thing. Results in 7 days and out again before my original appointment. Next one Friday but nearer.
Waited longer outside Auchan in the car while hid went shopping!!!!

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> The results of Rays head scan are in.
> 
> :laughing8:


Looks as though the Port and Starboard bits are rather jumbled up.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> That's a bit harsh Barry, he's not a Brexiteer you know!
> ,
> 
> Andy


No but he is a Fruitcake! I know how they tick.

If anything bad happens to you over there people just take the pish and abuse you. Maybe thats just me


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Body scan this am easy. In before time with no queue or crowds. Hardly anyone there and only one person before me. Free parking again bang outside the main entrance. In before my appointment and out after only 20 mins. Now awaiting the results next wednesday. Then Dermo Doc to decide on what gets cut off or dug out. 
Another pleasant surprise in the post. Letter to say my treatment should be reimbursed 100%. Thank you EU.

Dave you were right and it happened without me needing to apply.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad it all went smoothly, Ray.

Chris has had a couple of chest x-rays where he has been in and out so quickly that the car parking fee was free!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It all helps when the logistics work as they should - there's enough stress involved! Glad it went well Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Fingers crossed for good news for you Ray.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Wishing you well.

.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Fingers and toes crossed for you Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

First cerebral scan results today and it seems I am 'normal'. So one less area to worry about.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Great news! Lots of jokes flying around I am sure


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> First cerebral scan results today and *it seems I am 'normal'*. So one less area to worry about.
> 
> Ray.


Really? I would ask for a second opinion on that one. :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bluddy typical from a northerner. OK figure this out then.

Results.
Normal appearance is the occipito-cervical junction as well as the calyx of the hypothalamic-pituitary.
In the rear pit. The 4th ventricle is of normal size.
Absence of anomaly of sign of the bulb, trunk and cerebellar hemispheres.
No pathological contrast enhancement detected.

On the supra-tentorial floor. The midline structures are in place.
No dilation of the ventricular cavities and furrows.
Presence of some punctiform hypersignals of the peri-ventricular white matter.
After injection of gadolinium. No pathalogic uptake detected.
Demonstration of a right maxillary and ethmoid sinusitis. 
Conclusion. 
Absence of pejorative lesion.
Right maxillary and athmoid sinusitis.


Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray


Most people would say that if you can understand that report then you are far from normal.


Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like the equivalent of firing on all cylinders to me. Glad to hear it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That's a very clear diagnosis Raymond 😕 somebody must understand it, but not me. I just understood Normal.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats it Jan. I'm normal compared to everyone else.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> First cerebral scan results today and it seems I am 'normal'. So one less area to worry about.
> 
> Ray.


Was Pru allowed any input there?!?

Seriously, delighted about the good news!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They thought it had already spread to the brain ?

**** Albert has had countless re occurances 

So far no mention of a spread to the brain ?

Just hoping that non of his three independent cancers has spread to his lung 

No results yet of his lung scan 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My Dermo Doc has been exceptionally thorough and everything done in double quick time. Less than 3 weeks for everything so far.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just as an update.
I am OK as both scan results have come back clear. Slight enlargement of the prostate but no adverse problems. So now we just have to see when Dermo Doc can schedule an opp at Caen Hospital to remove more flesh around the 'spot' on leg. Might be a week or a month.

While visiting gp yesterday I pointed out an annoying polyp on my neck that had been catching the odd shirt collar. Off it came in seconds flat and no extra charge.

All very rapid and brilliant service.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very happy to read that Raymond.
I hope it's days of weeks rather than months Ray then you can catchup on Portugal before winter is over.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good news Ray. 

Not quite enough time to get away to the sun then?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks and sadly not really able to plan or rebook for Portugal. Mainly because we don't know when it will all be over and last minute bookings especially sea front will be far more expensive. 
But apart from the rain Normandy is not all bad in winter. We have plenty of activities scheduled. It's a bit of a kicker hearing all the 'hot' news and sunny days from friends already down there.

We are just so happy and appreciative of the rapid and excellent medical treatment.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray


Great news and I also hope the wait is not too long but based on progress to date it will not be.


I hope the polyp was not your computer brain's 'memory stick'


Geoff and Basia


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Ray
> 
> Great news and I also hope the wait is not too long but based on progress to date it will not be.
> 
> ...


That was probably the connection for the external hard drive, whoops.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good news Ray. Glad to hear it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well that’s excellent news indeed! 

Time for a glass (or two) of celebratory liquid ???

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys an Galls. Yes all going very smoothly and a great relief to my wife as she was the only one very concerned.
I feel I am far better off than many we hear about having health problems at our age. Two friends off to funerals this week.

Onward and upward.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Great to hear Ray. Good news indeed. Must be a tremendous relief for your wife (and yourself of course although you seemed relaxed about it).


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> That was probably the connection for the external hard drive, whoops.


You should not have gone there Jan.

Now we have to ask if he can still hard drive?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dangerous ground Geoff. But it's all down to 'encouragement'. 
Yes blooming polyps are sensitive and bleed but totally useless and surplus to requirements. 

Yes Baz, very relaxed about it all and then only the injections were uncomfortable so far. 

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Delighted to hear the news Ray. Hope the wait for surgery is short.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Do we have some kind of safety valve that kicks in at times like this, I know several people including myself who didn't panic about it, those around you do.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess I must have 'mellowed' Jan. Don't get too upset or agitated now unless it builds. Then in the heat of an argument I can be cutting.
When we are in the hands of others I am prepared to bow to their expertise. And apart from the anticipating pain happy to just go along.

My wife was anxious from day one when the Dermo Doc said cancel all schedules.! She is calmer now but still in her "what-if" state.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think that one of us is enough to do the worrying. If we perceive that one is not worrying the other picks up the baton. Two relaxed people is dangerous. Two worrying people is a waste of energy.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

patp said:


> Two relaxed people is dangerous. Two worrying people is a waste of energy.


That's very astute Pat!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Got my opp appointment now. As it seems not to be urgent it's next month.

Subject: Re: Melanoma diagnosis

OUPS!!! 13h45 (and not 10h45...)

Le ven. 10 janv. 2020 à 19:42, Nolwenn THUAL <[email protected]> a écrit :
Bonsoir,
Je vous communique votre rdv au CHU : 
Dr Anne CHATELIER
lundi 10 février à 10h45 au 14e étage en chirurgie maxillo faciale
Don't forget your résults. I already sent the letter to the hospital.
No rdv earlier... They are very busy too.
Nolwenn Thual

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I hope that's reassuring for you Ray? Tho you'd probably want to get it out the way.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Are you, like us, likely to be cancelled Ray? My friend has been waiting for ages, gets her appointment, then gets cancelled. It happened to Chris twice. He was starved, shaved and gowned twice and then sent home.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Most unlikely Pat. I haven't heard of any cancelations here yet. All hospital dealings so far have been almost empty waiting rooms and quick. I think my delay here is because this is a vast specialist cancer hospital in Caen and centre of Normandy as well as my opp not being urgent.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Bit like Addenbrooks for hearts over here then. It is now in a vast brand new building so it will attract even more people from a wider area.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Thanks and sadly not really able to plan or rebook for Portugal. Mainly because we don't know when it will all be over and last minute bookings especially sea front will be far more expensive.
> But apart from the rain Normandy is not all bad in winter. We have plenty of activities scheduled. It's a bit of a kicker hearing all the 'hot' news and sunny days from friends already down there.
> 
> We are just so happy and appreciative of the rapid and excellent medical treatment.
> ...


Been off the radar for a while, but so pleased to pick up on this news.>>> However I feel I should just tell you that it's a perfect 27 degrees and climbing chez moi and its absolutely-blerry-fabulous! Sorry!:crying: (Not!)ainting:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Viv. But 27 is OK but more than 30 is a killer for me.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

That's indoors! But down at the beach it'll be mid 30's but with a light fresh breeze, but I won't be testing the water.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I gave you a 'like' Viv but too much for me. Comfy 11c here but tolerable.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It has been a, very nice, 18 deg here today. There has been a bit more than a breeze though! Sent us indoors in the end  The forecast is good for next week too.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

30+ degrees!!! Yes please, Jet ski's, scooters, flip flops! Where? Not this side of the equator I bet! Is there an Aire?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Indian Ocean coast, mid-summer, prevailing current brings warm water and air down from the Equator, sometimes cyclones too. Much more pleasant than Cape Town which suffers the cold current coming up from the Antarctic. One wouldn't want to wild-camp here, sadly, you might find yourself sleeping on the sand and your moho gone from underneath you. But there are plenty of caravan parks up and down the coast, caravans being a lot more popular here than motorhomes.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Barry, the sea is too wild really for jetskis in most parts, but you could paddle (various forms), yachts of all sizes, power boats, deep sea fishing, you name it. Surfing is major here. Sharks also share the water!! Netted areas up and down the coast but surfers are inclined to take chances if the waves are perfect.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Something was supposed to be happening with you Raymond on the 10th. what was it?

lundi 10 février à 10h45 au 14e étage en chirurgie maxillo faciale


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good memory Jan.

Long day and very complex at the vast Caen hospital. Plus the parking anguish and torrential rain all day.
But doc decided 2cm to be cut out all round melanoma and skin graft needed after.
So now need appointment for an Echography at Valognes. asap.

Thurs 13th. Feb. back to Caen Baclesse for radioactive scan to check any further invasion.

Thurs 12th. March to see anaesthetist at Caen.
Tues 17th. March for the opp at Caen.!! Hope only day patient.
Thurs 19th. March for skin graft at Caen.

Plus some follow ups. 
So back and forth to Caen 110km. each way. 

The French are very thorough with three scans and other checks.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Good memory Jan.
> 
> Long day and very complex at the vast Caen hospital. Plus the parking anguish and torrential rain all day.
> But doc decided 2cm to be cut out all round melanoma and skin graft needed after.
> ...


Oh heck Ray, yesterday was only to have a look and plan what to do.
It´s a long way to drive each time. 
Have you thought about staying nearby when the time comes and taking a taxi to the hospital?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Phew, Ray! I always think that travelling to these places is the worst part. We, luckily, only live about and hour from the wonderful Papworth but people are referred there from much further away. If we were not living it up in Spain we could have sited the Fifth Wheeler somewhere close to the hospital for you


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes staying in a hotel would be 7 nights plus parking fees to cover all 3 journeys in March. It cost me €15 in fuel to drive each day x 3.
Plus I personally much prefer my own bed. It's an hour and a half drive although we allow two hours. 

It would never have occurred to me to stay in a hotel all the time I'm within striking distance of home. Driving is easy here.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray


At least it is now all planned out for you, so you are not waiting around to hear about appointments which seems to happen to a lot of patients in UK.


Good luck with it all.


Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, I like the idea that you have your plan all sorted up front - I imagine that's much less stressful.

Good luck with it Ray - and Prue!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks guys an galls.
Yes the French system does seem to cover everything and get things done. 
Now booked the echographie next week so all ducks in order.

I'm wondering about booking the apartment for next winter already.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I'm wondering about booking the apartment for next winter already.
> 
> Ray.


Good on you! Go for it, give you something to look forward to!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep

2cm all round ,side, top, bottom 

Albert has had 14 of those on metastasis , all on one arm, fortunately 

But hey it’s better than being dead if it spreads 

And as yet he is still here

Book your apartment Ray, live your life

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed Sandra and Jean.
After tomorrows radioactive scan results are in within the week and unless more have been found I do plan on booking immediately after for next winter.
As it seems not to have spread so far it seems to have been caught and dealt with early. Just hope no more are detected at a later stage like Albert.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh yes, Ray, do have something booked for next year.

Papworth, it seems then , have a really good system. They have (had - it is a whole new hospital now) a wing of the old building set aside to do all the tests in one day. 
First was circulation test which involves listening to all the arteries as they pump. Back to waiting room. Called for ECG. Back to waiting room. Call for blood tests, then down to x-ray followed by appointment with anaesthetist. Then comes a chat with the registrar who goes over all the test results with you, revealing in Chris's case that a triple heart bypass was needed rather than the new stent he thought he was getting! The final part of the, exhausting but satisfying day, is a chat with the consultant who commented that he was "one plumber talking to another plumber"!

We were very close to the private facility so we wonder if, what started out as something that private patients were offered, was rolled out to all patients? It makes sense to take all the stress of travelling away from people with heart problems. It must be more efficient for them too as some tests might reveal a problem that can be discussed on the day.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Alberts primary was much more advanced than yours Ray, it had already grown to infiltrate the lymph system 

The others were metastasis from the primary tumour not other primaries

Hopefully you will be well and they have caught it in it’s early stage 

I think they have

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Gals. It does look like it was caught early and all these scans are just checking it has not spread.
Todays PET scan with a radioactive product pit into a 'drip' was painless but boring two hours. Results get sent to my dermo doc in two days.

So we wait but she is usually very good and sends e-mails from home.

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Good on you! Go for it, give you something to look forward to!


+1

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have been very lucky all our long lives with health. It's saddening to hear friends and relatives problems with some very severe.
I do feel a bit of a sham with all the treatment and attention to what appears to be something quite minor. Although it did stop the winter break.
So as soon as we can get back to making plans it will be a great relief all round.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Good news just this evening.
My Dermo Doc just sent this at 20.00 tonight.

_Good news : I have your résultats and everything is OK with the TEPscan
See you soon_

Thats only 30 hours after the scan.

So now going to book for next winter.!!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Happy for you.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent Ray - is it booked yet?!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Request sent Jean. Hope for conformation in a day or so.
Then hotel in Cascais will be booked again for anniversary week.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fantastic news Ray! You will enjoy next winter in Portugal even more having spent the winter at home this year


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad it's all good news Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Fourth and final scan today. Echographie waist down and brought results home with me in 15 mins all clear.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Fourth and final scan today. Echographie waist down and brought results home with me in 15 mins all clear.
> 
> Ray.


Ultrasound. So next appointment 12th March?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good news, Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jan. 12th. I will have to drive the 220km. return just so the anaesthetist can ask me if I am allergic to an anesthetic.?

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ray, tell them to look at the Papworth model. All done and dusted in one day.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Pat but I doubt little ole me would change anything in the mighty French medical system. Apart from that I'm very happy with the marvelous treatment so far.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Ray

Prob the most important test

Blood tests, are you fit enough for an op?

The surgeon will carry out the op

The anaesthetist will ensure you remain alive during it

Simples babe

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Fourth and final scan today. Echographie waist down and brought results home with me in 15 mins all clear.
> 
> Ray.


:smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:

Geoff


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Great news Ray!


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi Ray 
Hoping your op still went ahead and all is well.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh blast, I missed it, I don´t know what day it is let alone the date. Hope all went as planned. Skin graft tomorrow ?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you folks. All back home after an 11 hour day in the Hospital. It was only supposed a morning surgery but at the last minute it was decided I needed a fifth scan (CT) which took several hours. Anyway melanoma dug out, skin graft done, ganglions dug out and now have a drain hanging from my groin. But the worst things is the throat and cough from the anesthetic, that's still bad next day.

No more info till we go see the surgeon Friday to either get the all clear and some plasters or any further treatment.
I am still in awe and appreciation of the thoroughness of my treatment and hardly saw another patient in waiting rooms only in treatment rooms. 

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very good to hear, now get healed and don´t worry us again. :kiss:


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Thank you folks. All back home after an 11 hour day in the Hospital. It was only supposed a morning surgery but at the last minute it was decided I needed a fifth scan (CT) which took several hours. Anyway melanoma dug out, skin graft done, ganglions dug out and now have a drain hanging from my groin. But the worst things is the throat and cough from the anesthetic, that's still bad next day.
> 
> No more info till we go see the surgeon Friday to either get the all clear and some plasters or any further treatment.
> I am still in awe and appreciation of the thoroughness of my treatment and hardly saw another patient in waiting rooms only in treatment rooms.
> ...


Good to hear, Ray - fingers crossed for a positive outcome.

Regards,
John


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gracious, you must be exhausted - and Prue with all the driving.

Hugs to you both!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray


Very good news. I hope you get more on Friday..


Geoff and Basia.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Only half the driving Jean and thats stressful from the passenger seat.:grin2:
I drove today to the Chemist which is permitted as long as we carry a dated disposition form.:surprise:
And would you believe the surgeons secretary phoned to ask if I was OK and needed anything.!

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Thank you folks. All back home after an 11 hour day in the Hospital. It was only supposed a morning surgery but at the last minute it was decided I needed a fifth scan (CT) which took several hours. Anyway melanoma dug out, skin graft done, ganglions dug out and now have a drain hanging from my groin. But the worst things is the throat and cough from the anesthetic, that's still bad next day.
> 
> No more info till we go see the surgeon Friday to either get the all clear and some plasters or any further treatment.
> I am still in awe and appreciation of the thoroughness of my treatment and hardly saw another patient in waiting rooms only in treatment rooms.
> ...


Hopefully, you will gradually start to feel that you have NOT just lost a meeting with Tyson Fury, the sore throat may well take a couple of days to subside, just be aware, hopefully Paracetamol will reduce it. Not to be confused with other sore throats which come with the added bonus of a new, dry cough...

I know the feelings but it will improve, if you have had a graft, the donor site may well be your site of choice for pain - ouch....

Anyway,

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/218...r?ref=landingpage_similar_listing_top-1&pro=1

Thinking of you, best wishes

.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The sore throat is due to the oxygen pipe going down your pipe isn´t it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks so much Dave and Jan.
Yes the throat damage will get better and then back to 'normal' life whatever that is now.
Glad Leslie made it and another experience to chalk up. Where theres a will and all that.

Thanks again Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Brilliant news.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad to hear all went well Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

CHU hospital surgeon secretary telephoned me this morning and said the photo we sent yesterday of the wound is looking good and biopsy results are clear. So it is not necessary to take the next rendezvous on monday 6th. April. So I am in the clear and they will make another rendezvous to visit much later on May 4th.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good news Ray. I'm happy for you.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Wonderful news Ray, I imagine both yours and Pru´s hearts turned summersaults when you heard that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys an Galls.
I was never really bothered but my wife was. So it's a big relief for her and the family.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent news Ray! Is it warm enough for a glass of red on the patio?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not evenings yet Jean but during the day recently the sun on the conservatory has made a very comfortable and relaxing environment. A glass of wine would switch me off completely.! Confinement isn't all that bad.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So pleased to hear the good news, Ray. I always say that one person in a relationship does the worrying. Wouldn't do if both worried.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray


Great news. It seems that the surgeon has done a good job. Now you can both relax a bit.


Are you still having to dress the wound or has it all dried up?


Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Still being dressed every morning Geoff. I would like to leave it open to heal but all advice is not yet due to possible infection.
But it's no big deal as all free under the French care. It will take a while to 'heal'.

Ray.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We’re glad you’ve had the all clear, just got to wait till you can get out and about.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks N&M. I managed to mow all the land today and apart from the usual messing about trying to clear the grass Shute it's no problem. Being idle causes some pain when active again so keep on the move.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Don´t over do it, I need you :laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm saving myself Jan. I will get my technology ready.!

Ray.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> I'm saving myself Jan. I will get my technology ready.!
> 
> Ray.


Somehow Raynipper and Technology does not compute.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I'm saving myself Jan. I will get my technology ready.!
> 
> Ray.


What the toothbrush and the sellotape?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats why I need Jans help guys.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I managed to mow all the land today
> 
> Ray.


What happened to the robot Ray? I could watch that all day!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It won't tackle long or wet grass Jean. And mine is very long and very wet so the ride on will eventually knock it into 'shape' so the robot can just trim as and when. 
They are not Fit & Forget mowers as I first assumed. But eventually I will be able to play again.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We had to cut ours with the blades in their raised position as the grass was 25cm high, the dandelions were even higher. Had the John Deere with the cutting deck in the raised position just to reduce the height, then cut again three days later once it had dried. Only cut in afternoons and it is now down to about 7cm long.

My robot is only concentrating on the meals at present..... easier to cut down to size...


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Happy to hear your good news Ray!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just for you Jean today on high cut... Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Very impressive Ray, but our bees would not be happy - no dandelions for them.....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Very impressive Ray, but our bees would not be happy - no dandelions for them.....


I pull all the heads off the dandelions Dave. Less weeds.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

What!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If I didn't Pat my 'lawn' would be more weeds than grass. I'm no gardener so always the easy option for me. We do have hundreds of bee houses and my wife plants hundreds of flowers in 'her' garden.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Just for you Jean today on high cut... Ray.


Reminder of happy memories of visit to U & Pru!:laugh:

PS. How nice it was to get behind Herman's steering wheel again, even knowing it was to be shortlived. When we can go again, I'm just going to drive and drive and drive! I was going to have tea in the van this afternoon, but it's like a fridge in there! Global warming, please be kind to me! I'm feckinfrozen to the marrow!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well done Viv and again as and when your always welcome here to park up. We could have a motorhome widows get together.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Well done Viv and again as and when your always welcome here to park up.* We could have a motorhome widows get together.*!!!!
> 
> Ray.


It is signed 'Ray', but did Pru write it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sssshhh Geoff.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Just for you Jean today on high cut... Ray.


It's the soporific effect of it trundling too n fro that I miss - but it's looking good! 


raynipper said:


> We could have a motorhome widows get together.!!!!
> 
> Ray.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Well done Viv and again as and when your always welcome here to park up. We could have a motorhome widows get together.!!!!
> 
> Ray.


Thank you great idea, but you'd have the residents of the lane peeping through their curtains, strolling past innocently but swiveling their necks! ooh what fun!:surprise:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Won't be around to reply or comment tomorrow as early start 5am to get to hospital by 7.30 and skin graft. I'm not ignoring anyone.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You’ll be fine

The worst is over

You are clear of melanoma

Albert has another two years since his last metastasis

But we’re are grateful

Get well soon Ray

And back on here to let us know you are well

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Sandra. A 7.30 appointment is my main concern.:surprise:

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes well we all need to get things into perspective

7.30 M

Out of order

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hope all goes well, Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

5am?! Is there such a time?!?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks all. I survived the ungodly hour and came home apparently OK 16.30. Actually felt so good and drove home. Now I want for it all to wake up.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray
pleased you got home ok

i am starting to get cabin fever 

the weather should be nice here in a couple of days and Boris says we are allowed out in the car as of tomorrow

but i am supposed to be one of the at risk people so should stay home, windsor park is about 2 miles away and if its nice i think we will drive there and find a quiet spot and sit in the sun and watch the the red kites flying around

keep safe

barry


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I’m glad your skin graft went well.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Thanks all. I survived the ungodly hour and came home apparently OK 16.30. Actually felt so good and drove home. Now I want for it all to wake up.
> 
> Ray.


That is good news Ray - does it look prettier than the rest of you? I know it is still probably under a dressing.

Dare we ask where they took the graft from? Nowhere too private I hope:laugh:.

I was a bit surprised they did not advise against driving because of the skin stretching when you flexed leg muscles.

Anyway one more step to normality achieved, good.

Geoff and Basia.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Geoff.
Inner left thigh has been taken to stick onto lower right shin. And yes I disobeyed orders of not driving. Mainly cos I felt to good but as you say the thigh dressing has slipped. My bad. We will see what the nurse uncovers tomorrow all being well.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Your as bad as Albert

Well not quite 

He plastered a wall the day after his original melanoma was removed

The stitches all came undone now there is a surprise

But since then he continues as though he hasn’t had 14 ops on his arm, like he doesn’t have lymphadeama

Like he doesn’t still have melanoma 

Hasn’t had prostate cancer treated

And hasn't half his bowel removed due to bowel cancer

Sandra


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Hi Geoff.
> Inner left thigh has been taken to stick onto lower right shin. And yes I disobeyed orders of not driving. Mainly cos I felt to good but as you say the thigh dressing has slipped. My bad. We will see what the nurse uncovers tomorrow all being well.
> 
> Ray.


Naughty/stupid boy! Nurse should give you a good ticking-off even if Prue does not. Better both, and no wine for this week - that'll tech ya.

I hope no lasting damage.

Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

nickkdx said:


> I'm glad your skin graft went well.[/QUOTe
> 
> Here here.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Alan. I'm fine and getting better. Just hope things go well for you asap.!!!

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The reason you were advised not to drive is due to anaesthetic remaining in your system changing your abilities to drive - including awareness of risks.

Naughty, naughty, but I am VERY glad that all went well also tgat you did not crush the car on the way back as sadly your insurance would have been invalidated 24 hours clear of driving or else...

Beware that the site the graft came from will be VERY sensitive to light and sun in particular.......

Take your time and get well as quickly as you can, but font over stretch things.

(I did that, split the stitches over night and soaked through two pillows overnight - felt very light headed the following morning). Whoops !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Dave. Yes I'm guilty of disobeying orders and par for the course.!
Yes the skin graft donor area is in a very tender part of the thigh anyway. But I'm not a sun worshiper and everyone is amazed it's me that had the melanoma and not my wife, although she has had some spots frozen and dug out of her face over the years.
I am more than happy staying in the shade especially after cataract opps. I find the sun uncomfortable after just a few minutes. 

In a way the last few weeks lockdown has helped me taking it easy and the sky high trailer of garden trimmings will just have to wait to be dealt with. 

Thanks again.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it’s not melanoma, the hospital is monitoring that by telephone

But he will be seen if needed

It’s his glaucoma, in feb he was told, rolling a scan he needed urgent laser treatment

Well he’s chased it up with the secretary, and finally he will have his treatment next Friday

Grandson will drive him wait and drive him home

Hopefully Alberts gained some immunity from me even if it’s short term

I’ve no doubt that listening to survivors that I had Covid9 

Didn’t have oxygen or fluid but I could have done with both At times

Was on the cusp but began to recover, chest just beginning to show possible signs of pneumonia 

Still can’t understand how Albert escaped with feeling unwell and extreme tiredness

But glad he did

Now I hope they haven’t left it too late to save the eye

It’s alright the medical profession telling everyone to come with symptoms of cancer, heart disease, stroke

But if we can’t see the GP who is going to refer?

I was really ill with covid, apart from a nurse practitioner from rapid response which my daughter not the GP 
arranged

There was no way anyone from our practise was going to visit

We had a covid clinic but you needed to visit them

Let’s hope that the NHS begins to recover to deal with non covid patients that in my opinion were discouraged from putting extra stress on the NHS 

But strokes, heart attacks , and cancer patients equally needed their service

And didn’t have it

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Following your story on Covid it has made Chris and I wonder if he (and of course,possibly, I) have had it too. 

Chris felt really poorly one day describing the symptoms as if his pneumonia had returned. Pain in his chest, hot, extremely tired and very breathless. After a day or so the pain subsided but the tiredness continued for about a week. (We are talking about a man who laid a brickweave path while awaiting a triple heart bypass). The only symptoms I had was extreme tiredness.

Will be interesting to see what happens when we all have access to antibody tests.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Almost over.
Last visit to see the surgeon at CHU at Caen today. She was happy with the graft and healing process.
I still need the nurse to come in daily after her weekend away to clean and change the dressings for a few more weeks but next week it's just plasters and back to having a shower again.

The only other thing she said was make another appointment to see the Dermo Doc next November.

So basically I have been signed off as recovered.

Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray

all sounds good

have you thought about armacao de pera later on

i have friends that are still there and its been safe but quiet

they still wear masks in the shops and anywhere that people get into groups


barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Barry. We have already booked and paid deposit for the 12 weeks in same apartment. So hoping nothing else gets in the way.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's great news Ray! Fingers crossed that Armacao will go ahead - something to look forward to!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good news! Fingers crossed for next Winter


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Great news Ray on the leg and booking the apartment.


Geoff and Basia.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just a little update.
After six months of doctors, hospitals, operations, skin grafts and pills I thought when the Dermo Doc called me in for a check-up last week I would be given the all clear from my melanoma. Nope just another series of scans and tests in three different hospitals all through oct to dec with the doc. Grrrrrr.

But visiting the doc and receptions of all hospitals straight in with no queueing or waiting and scans all scheduled early Nov. I was expecting maybe next March or April. Certainly very quick and efficient with all appointments confirmed on the phone messages.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad they are keeping you under observation, Ray. All very efficient too.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes Ray you will be checked and scanned for sometime yet ,such is melanoma 

It’s now three years since alberts last metastasis from melanoma was removed ,7 1/2 since his primary 

His oncologist said if he had not had bowel cancer he would reduce his scans from six monthly to yearly but for for the time being it will remain six monthly 

Not wanting to worry you but do keep a check on yourself, all the metastasis Albert has found for himself, they look like a small bluish hard pea under the skin as I’m sure you have been told or a swollen lymph node, either you need to report immediately 

I think they recon five years without reoccurrence is a good sign 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Seems it's back. Just received news today a biopsy needs attention.

Bonjour Monsieur Nipper,
Je viens de recevoir votre résultat. Je suis désolée, mais le mélanome a récidivé.
Je demande l'avis à la RCP (Réunion de Cancérologie Pluridisciplinaire) et je vous tiens au courant rapidement pour la suite.
Bien cordialement
Docteur.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bad luck Ray. Hope they can fix it quickly.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Alan. My sentiments exactly.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bugger. Sorry to hear this Ray. Ditto as above.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Luckily I feel I'm in the best place.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Seems it's back. Just received news today a biopsy needs attention.
> 
> Bonjour Monsieur Nipper,
> Je viens de recevoir votre résultat. Je suis désolée, mais le mélanome a récidivé.
> ...


Sorry to hear that Ray, but I know from my own experience that things may not be as bad as you think.

In my case the sentinel lymph node was identified using radioactive tracers and was then cut out at the same time as the malignant area + margin, was removed.

This was followed by extensive, repeated examinations by specialist nurses over a five year period at reducing intervals.

Discuss also with your Medecin traitante application for ALD status, if you have not already. One of the advantages of having that status (which may take 3 months to complete the bureaucracy) is that you can claim for transport costs for all follow up treatments and examination. This may not seem a lot, but “every little helps”.

I hope that everything goes smoothly and successfully,

Dave


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Seems it's back. Just received news today a biopsy needs attention.
> 
> Ray.


Is this on your leg again Ray? What a bugger, just in time to start messing up your Portugal plans like last time if I remember correctly. Hopefully you'll get seen to quickly and successfully


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear this Ray. Hopefully caught early


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Seems it's back. Just received news today a biopsy needs attention.


Very sorry to hear that Ray. Not good to get that kind of news when you're on your own. You seem to be very lucky with medical services in your area so I hope they can get you sorted ASAP.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Also sorry from us,

You seem to be confident with the medical services in your area so hopefully they will resolve the problem satisfactorily.

Good luck

Geoff and Basia


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Geoff and Basia. Yes I am and feel I'm in the best place. Been very rapid so far.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Jeez Ray sorry to hear this hoping for the best, unlike the UK I’m sure they’ll get you sorted soon.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Bloody hell Ray. Sorry to hear this matey. I hope they can get to grips with it soon


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Guys n Galls.
Just have to wait and see when the first appointment is now.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Guys n Galls.
> Just have to wait and see when the first appointment is now.
> 
> Ray.


Have you told Pru Ray? if not maybe leave the news until she comes home, I would imagine knowing would put the kibosh on her holiday.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Thanks Guys n Galls.
> Just have to wait and see when the first appointment is now.
> 
> Ray.


One great feature about France is that appointments are usually VERY quick, no waiting around for months or years, possibly not even weeks…..


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry to read that Ray. Our CHU at Limoges is great and I hope yours is as good 😑


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just jumping on to Ray’s feed to say I had a top to toe dermatology exam yesterday afternoon and she found a lump in my groin due to a swollen lymph node…….

Guess who now has to have a top to toe CAT scan to see if there are any other nasties lurking undiscovered….

So, Ray and I will be able to compare notes as things go on…..

Deep joy, but what will be, will be (I won’t cue “Que Sera, sera”. 😗)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh boy Dave, you as well. But only after 3 days it looks like I'm going to get back into the system again.

_Hello Mr Nipper, I received the result of the opinion of the RCP (the Caen meeting): you must undergo an MRI and a PETscan. I prepare the papers and fax them. You will be contacted for appointment dates (MRI at Pasteur Hospital and PET scan in Caen). The CPR also asks to operate the nodule of the leg a 2nd time, because "a little too short" in depth. Are you available for an appointment with me on Friday, September 9 at 12:30 p.m. for this new surgery? Cordially._

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That's what I would call super quick Ray. 👍


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's amazingly quick Ray! I was at dermatology this morning n had something frozen on my leg but others which concerned me are fine. 

Sorry to hear your news Dave.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Not much fun sometimes, this getting old malarkey!

I wish you both the best of luck.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear this latest set back for you also Dave. Sounds though in France at least you have a working health system. Good luck to you both.


----------

